# Take the test: T A or C test!



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Because I'm actually curious as to what most people will get:
OkCupid | Take The Tits, Ass, and Cuteness Test

My result:
Skinny and CuteRaw score: 37% Big Breasts, 41% Big Ass, and 64% Cute!​


Thanks for taking the T and A and C test! Based on your selections, the results are clear: you show an attraction to *smaller breasts, smaller asses, and cuter composure than others who've taken the test. 

Note that you scored low on both breast and ass size. This means you appreciate thinner, harder bodies. You are most likely to appreciate a super-model. Relatively, you are less attracted to round, soft, sloppy women. 

My third variable, "cuteness" is a mostly objective measure of how innocent a given model looked. It's determined by a combination of a lot of factors: lack of dark eye makeup, facial expression, posture, etc. If you scored high on that variable, you are either really nice OR you're into deflowering teens. If you scored low, you are attracted to raunchier, sexier, women. In your case, your higher than average score suggests you appreciate a cuter, more innocent look. Kudos! 

Recommended Celebrities: Jessica Alba, an absolute goddess, and Natalie Portman, if you can handle her acting.*


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Oops... I put this in the wrong section lmao, my bad.
@_Dear Sigmund_ @_Scruffy_ @_NekoNinja_ @_timeless_

Can one of you move this into the test resource sub forum, or maybe it's called test resource or something, please! And thank you!

EDIT: And while you're at it, could you add another option to my poll please? 


> just wanted to view the results


Please and thank you!


----------



## RetroVortex (Aug 14, 2012)

Tight Ass, Cute FaceRaw score: 59% Big Breasts, 41% Big Ass, and 80% Cute!


Thanks for taking the T and A and C test! Based on your selections, the results are clear: you show an attraction to larger breasts, smaller asses, and cuter composures than others who've taken the test. 


Note that you like women thin and top-heavy. This is best achieved with plastic surgery, but some specimens do exist in nature. 


My third variable, "cuteness" is a mostly objective measure of how innocent a given model looked. It's determined by a combination of a lot of factors: lack of dark eye makeup, facial expression, posture, etc. If you scored high on that variable, you are either really nice OR you're into deflowering teens. If you scored low, you are attracted to raunchier, sexier, women. In your case, your higher than average score suggests you appreciate a cuter, nicer look. Kudos! 


Recommended Celebrities: Penelope Cruz, Heather Graham.
Your Analysis (Vertical line = Average)


You scored 59% on tit-size, higher than 71% of your peers.


You scored 41% on ass-size, higher than 31% of your peers.


You scored 80% on cuteness, higher than 95% of your peers.

Yep. Even the test agrees my taste in women is almost practically impossible! XD

(Though I think it may have been a little unfair on my scoring )
(I mean I like small breasts, as long as they are in good proportion to the body. Its about shape and proportion for me, same with the rest of the physical body!  )


----------



## lifeisanillusion (Feb 21, 2011)

Curvy and Naughty

Raw score: 85% Big Breasts, 68% Big Ass, and 40% Cute!


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

Curvy and Cute
Raw score: 59% Big Breasts, 68% Big Ass, and 68% Cute!​
Thanks for taking the T and A and C test! Based on your selections, the results are clear: you show an attraction to *larger breasts*, *larger asses*, and *cuter composures* than others who've taken the test. 

Note that *you like women overall curvier than average.*

My third variable, *"cuteness"* is a mostly objective measure of how innocent a given model looked. It's determined by a combination of a lot of factors: lack of dark eye makeup, facial expression, posture, etc. If you scored high on that variable, you are either really nice OR you're into deflowering teens. If you scored low, you are attracted to raunchier, sexier, women. In your case, your higher than average score suggests you appreciate a cuter, nicer look. Kudos! 

*Recommended Celebrities:* Beyoncé and Actress Elisha Cuthbert.

[HR][/HR]

Mostly accurate. I don't like the whole skinny waist, big tits thing Hollywood promotes. Firstly because it makes women feel unattractive for something I don't think is a big deal, and secondly, it doesn't arouse me. So, if any women are reading this thread feeling like their waist doesn't measure up, I'd like to tell them personally that that's bullshit. I like you mesomorphs and endomorphs. More waist to cuddle with.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

*Cute & Small Boobs*

Raw score: 11% Big Breasts, 50% Big Ass, and 68% Cute!

Thanks for taking the T and A and C test! Based on your selections, the results are clear: you show an attraction to *smaller breasts*, *larger asses*, and *sexier composure* than others who've taken the test. 

Note that because you scored *small on breasts but large on ass size*, it might _appear_ you like girls bottom heavy. That's probably not the case. What's more likely is that you notice curvy, voluptuous butts, and you don't like big, fake boobs. Big real boobs are even worse because of the sag.


Apparently I don't give a fuck about tits. Then again the choices were rather limited.


----------



## Northcrest (Sep 21, 2012)

Curvy and Naughty Raw score: 59% Big Breasts, 59% Big Ass, and 56% Cute!

Thanks for taking the T and A and C test! Based on your selections, the results are clear: you show an attraction to larger breasts, larger asses, and sexier composures than others who've taken the test.

Note that you like women overall curvier than average.

My third variable, "cuteness" is a mostly objective measure of how innocent a given model looked. It's determined by a combination of a lot of factors: lack of dark eye makeup, facial expression, posture, etc. If you scored high on that variable, you are either really nice OR you're into deflowering teens. If you scored low, you are attracted to raunchier, sexier, women. In your case, your lower than average score suggests you appreciate a sexier, naughtier look. Kudos!

Recommended Celebrities: Supermodel Laetitia Casta and Actress Angelina Jolie.

I can go with this. Though I tend to be more indifferent about tits size. All about the booty.


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

*Skinny and Sexy*

Raw score: 37% Big Breasts, 23% Big Ass, and 48% Cute!​










Thanks for taking the T and A and C test! Based on your selections, the results are clear: you show an attraction to *smaller breasts, smaller asses, and sexier composure than others who've taken the test. 

Note that you scored low on both breast and ass size. This means you appreciate thinner, harder bodies. You are most likely to appreciate a super-model. Relatively, you are less attracted to round, soft, sloppy women. 

My third variable, "cuteness" is a mostly objective measure of how innocent a given model looked. It's determined by a combination of a lot of factors: lack of dark eye makeup, facial expression, posture, etc. If you scored high on that variable, you are either really nice OR you're into deflowering teens. If you scored low, you are attracted to raunchier, sexier, women. In your case, your lower than average score suggests you appreciate a sluttier look. Kudos! 

Recommended Celebrities: Kate Moss and Kate Moss, but 'em post-coke-binge for a cheaper date.

*
'Hope you don't mind! ^__^ I may not be attracted to any of them but I just picked who I thought was prettiest. Oh, and please excuse the raunchy photo. XD


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

*Curvy and Naughty*

Raw score: 63% Big Breasts, 64% Big Ass, and 52% Cute!


Note that *you like women overall curvier than average*. 

My third variable, *"cuteness"* is a mostly objective measure of how innocent a given model looked. It's determined by a combination of a lot of factors: lack of dark eye makeup, facial expression, posture, etc. If you scored high on that variable, you are either really nice OR you're into deflowering teens. If you scored low, you are attracted to raunchier, sexier, women. _In your case, your lower than average score suggests you appreciate a sexier, naughtier look. Kudos!_ 

*Recommended Celebrities:* Supermodel *Laetitia Casta* and Actress *Angelina Jolie*.
-----------

Curves! Curves! Meat to grab! BOO to all the anorexic skeletons that go about nowadays!

Angelina Jolie... indeed... BEFORE she turned into a walking skeleton (Hackers and Tomb Raider days...)
Eliza Dushku is another good one... :blushed:


----------



## Hypaspist (Feb 11, 2012)

*Curvy and Cute
*
Raw score: 48% Big Breasts, 45% Big Ass, and 64% Cute!​

Thanks for taking the T and A and C test! Based on your selections, the results are clear: you show an attraction to *larger breasts, larger asses, and cuter composures than others who've taken the test. 

Note that you like women overall curvier than average.*


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Bahaha.

*Asses Wild*

Raw score: 44% Big Breasts, 45% Big Ass, and 40% Cute!

Thanks for taking the T and A and C test! Based on your selections, the results are clear: you show an attraction to *smaller breasts*, *larger asses*, and *sexier composure* than others who've taken the test. 

Note that because you scored *small on breasts but large on ass size*, it might _appear_ you like girls bottom heavy. That's probably not the case. What's more likely is that you notice curvy, voluptuous asses, and they turn you on. Breasts are hit or miss, though, and besides, extremely large ones are just saggy and gross, in your opinion. 

My third variable, *"cuteness"* is a mostly objective measure of how innocent a given model looked. It's determined by a combination of a lot of factors: lack of dark eye makeup, facial expression, posture, etc. If you scored high on that variable, you are either really nice OR you're into deflowering teens. If you scored low, you are attracted to raunchier, sexier, women. _In your case, your lower than average score suggests you appreciate a sluttier look. Kudos!_ 

*Recommended Celebrity:* *J-Lo*, when she's looking extra sexy. Probably not when she's acting.

*Your Analysis (Vertical line = Average)*












You scored 44% on *tit-size*, higher than 40% of your peers. 









You scored 45% on *ass-size*, higher than 40% of your peers. 









You scored 40% on *cuteness*, higher than 12% of your peers.


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

Torai said:


> *Recommended Celebrities:* Beyoncé and Actress Elisha Cuthbert.


Beyonce is not cute, at all.


----------



## BrownJaquan (Feb 17, 2013)

L!!! you're alive!!


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

not really my sort of test, but I am bored and procrastinating things so I had a go and then it wanted me to log in to see my score, and I couldn't remember my account info, so... I didn't bother, but anyway since I do find bodytypes interesting: when it comes to looks I like cute, innocent, skinny and flat, but if not complete 'bean-poles' then I think it's better when the bust is smaller than the hips. I'm pretty sure I would have gotten 'skinny and cute'


----------



## Trinidad (Apr 16, 2010)

Cute & Small Boobs Raw score: 22% Big Breasts, 59% Big Ass, and 92% Cute!



Thanks for taking the T and A and C test! Based on your selections, the results are clear: you show an attraction to *smaller breasts*, *larger asses*, and *sexier composure* than others who've taken the test. 

Note that because you scored *small on breasts but large on ass size*, it might _appear_ you like girls bottom heavy. That's probably not the case. What's more likely is that you notice curvy, voluptuous butts, and you don't like big, fake boobs. Big real boobs are even worse because of the sag. 

Anyway, my third variable, *"cuteness"* is a mostly objective measure of how innocent a given model looked. It's determined by a combination of a lot of factors: lack of dark eye makeup, facial expression, posture, etc. If you scored high on that variable, you are either really nice OR you're into deflowering teens. If you scored low, you are attracted to raunchier, sexier, women. _In your case, your higher than average score suggests you appreciate a cuter, nicer look. Kudos!_ 

*Recommended Celebrity:* *Hilary Duff*, because she is the ultimate in cute! Especially since she lost that baby fat!












You scored 22% on *tit-size*, higher than 4% of your peers.










You scored 59% on *ass-size*, higher than 70% of your peers.










You scored 92% on *cuteness*, higher than 99% of your peers.


----------



## darude11 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cute & Small Boobs Raw score: 44% Big Breasts, 45% Big Ass, and 64% Cute!










Thanks for taking the T and A and C test! Based on your selections, the results are clear: you show an attraction to *smaller breasts*, *larger asses*, and *sexier composure* than others who've taken the test. 

Note that because you scored *small on breasts but large on ass size*, it might _appear_ you like girls bottom heavy. That's probably not the case. What's more likely is that you notice curvy, voluptuous butts, and you don't like big, fake boobs. Big real boobs are even worse because of the sag. 

Anyway, my third variable, *"cuteness"* is a mostly objective measure of how innocent a given model looked. It's determined by a combination of a lot of factors: lack of dark eye makeup, facial expression, posture, etc. If you scored high on that variable, you are either really nice OR you're into deflowering teens. If you scored low, you are attracted to raunchier, sexier, women. _In your case, your higher than average score suggests you appreciate a cuter, nicer look. Kudos!_ 

*Recommended Celebrity:* *Hilary Duff*, because she is the ultimate in cute! Especially since she lost that baby fat!


yay.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

*Curvy and Naughty*









Raw score: 59% Big Breasts, 68% Big Ass, and 36% Cute!

Thanks for taking the T and A and C test! Based on your selections, the results are clear: you show an attraction to *larger breasts*, *larger asses*, and *sexier composures* than others who've taken the test.

Note that *you like women overall curvier than average*. 

My third variable, *"cuteness"* is a mostly objective measure of how innocent a given model looked. It's determined by a combination of a lot of factors: lack of dark eye makeup, facial expression, posture, etc. If you scored high on that variable, you are either really nice OR you're into deflowering teens. If you scored low, you are attracted to raunchier, sexier, women. _In your case, your lower than average score suggests you appreciate a sexier, naughtier look. Kudos!_

*Recommended Celebrities:* Supermodel *Laetitia Casta* and Actress *Angelina Jolie*.

*Your Analysis (Vertical line = Average)









You scored 59% on tit-size, higher than 71% of your peers.








You scored 68% on ass-size, higher than 85% of your peers.









You scored 36% on cuteness, higher than 8% of your peers.

*I am older, I guess I just have more sophisticated tastes.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

BrownJaquan said:


> L!!! you're alive!!


Technically, I'm the new L... 

I came after this guy:


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Skinny and CuteRaw score: 26% Big Breasts, 32% Big Ass, and 72% Cute!​









Thanks for taking the T and A and C test! Based on your selections, the results are clear: you show an attraction to *smaller breasts, smaller asses, and cuter composure than others who've taken the test. 

Note that you scored low on both breast and ass size. This means you appreciate thinner, harder bodies. You are most likely to appreciate a super-model. Relatively, you are less attracted to round, soft, sloppy women. 

My third variable, "cuteness" is a mostly objective measure of how innocent a given model looked. It's determined by a combination of a lot of factors: lack of dark eye makeup, facial expression, posture, etc. If you scored high on that variable, you are either really nice OR you're into deflowering teens. If you scored low, you are attracted to raunchier, sexier, women. In your case, your higher than average score suggests you appreciate a cuter, more innocent look. Kudos!*


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

The Proof said:


> Beyonce is not cute, at all.


I didn't make the recommendation. 

I personally didn't see most of the celebrities as curvy as I would like. There were just bony girls with big tits to me.


----------



## necrodeathmortem (Jan 14, 2013)

> *Asses Wild*
> 
> Raw score: 37% Big Breasts, 59% Big Ass, and 32% Cute!
> 
> ...


I think I'm more for _curvy and naughty_ though...


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

*I'm more of a leg person tbh*

Your result for The Tits, Ass, and Cuteness Test ...
Curvy and Naughty Raw score: 48% Big Breasts, 68% Big Ass, and 52% Cute!










Thanks for taking the T and A and C test! Based on your selections, the results are clear: you show an attraction to *larger breasts*, *larger asses*, and *sexier composures* than others who've taken the test. 

Note that *you like women overall curvier than average*. 

My third variable, *"cuteness"* is a mostly objective measure of how innocent a given model looked. It's determined by a combination of a lot of factors: lack of dark eye makeup, facial expression, posture, etc. If you scored high on that variable, you are either really nice OR you're into deflowering teens. If you scored low, you are attracted to raunchier, sexier, women. _In your case, your lower than average score suggests you appreciate a sexier, naughtier look. Kudos!_ 

*Recommended Celebrities:* Supermodel *Laetitia Casta* and Actress *Angelina Jolie*.


----------



## Gantz (Sep 24, 2012)

Skinny and CuteRaw score: 19% Big Breasts, 32% Big Ass, and 92% Cute!​









Your Analysis (Vertical line = Average)










You scored 19% on *tit-size*, higher than 3% of your peers.










You scored 32% on *ass-size*, higher than 15% of your peers.










You scored 92% on *cuteness*, higher than 99% of your peers.


----------



## Fear Itself (Feb 20, 2013)

I may not be into chicks so much, but I got Curvy and Naughty.


----------



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

Curvy and CuteRaw score: 48% Big Breasts, 45% Big Ass, and 60% Cute!​









Thanks for taking the T and A and C test! Based on your selections, the results are clear: you show an attraction to *larger breasts, larger asses, and cuter composures than others who've taken the test. 

Note that you like women overall curvier than average. 

My third variable, "cuteness" is a mostly objective measure of how innocent a given model looked. It's determined by a combination of a lot of factors: lack of dark eye makeup, facial expression, posture, etc. If you scored high on that variable, you are either really nice OR you're into deflowering teens. If you scored low, you are attracted to raunchier, sexier, women. In your case, your higher than average score suggests you appreciate a cuter, nicer look. Kudos! 

Recommended Celebrities: Beyoncé and Actress Elisha Cuthbert.*
Well I'm not really attracted to Beyonce, but Elisha Cuthbert is definitely my style. It's mostly accurate, I love big tits and asses, and just generally curvy women, but I do appreciate all body types.


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

They all look the saaaaaaame.

Skinny and CuteRaw score: 33% Big Breasts, 36% Big Ass, and 72% Cute!​


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Top-Heavy!Raw score: 48% Big Breasts, 9% Big Ass, and 52% Cute!​









Thanks for taking the T and A and C test! Based on your selections, the results are clear: you show an attraction to *larger breasts, smaller asses, and sexier composures than others who've taken the test. 

Note that you like women thin and top-heavy. This is best achieved with plastic surgery, but some specimens do exist in nature. 

My third variable, "cuteness" is a mostly objective measure of how innocent a given model looked. It's determined by a combination of a lot of factors: lack of dark eye makeup, facial expression, posture, etc. If you scored high on that variable, you are either really nice OR you're into deflowering teens. If you scored low, you are attracted to raunchier, sexier, women. In your case, your lower than average score suggests you appreciate a sluttier look. Kudos! 

Recommended Celebrity: Angelina Jolie, Pamela Anderson, .

**lololol. Not true at all, and it seems like I'm the only one who got this result too <.<;;;*


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent (Feb 22, 2011)

*Top-Heavy!*

_Raw score: 63% Big Breasts, 36% Big Ass, and 60% Cute!_










Thanks for taking the T and A and C test! Based on your selections, the results are clear: you show an attraction to larger breasts, smaller asses, and sexier composures than others who've taken the test.

Note that you like women thin and top-heavy. This is best achieved with plastic surgery, but some specimens do exist in nature.

My third variable, "cuteness" is a mostly objective measure of how innocent a given model looked. It's determined by a combination of a lot of factors: lack of dark eye makeup, facial expression, posture, etc. If you scored high on that variable, you are either really nice OR you're into deflowering teens. If you scored low, you are attracted to raunchier, sexier, women. In your case, your lower than average score suggests you appreciate a sluttier look. Kudos!

Recommended Celebrity: Angelina Jolie, Pamela Anderson, .
Avoid: Oprah. Actually, that's good advice for everyone.


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Curvy and Naughty

...Yeah no surprise there.


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

i always say i'm picky as hell, now i know why lol..

Note that you scored *low on both breast and ass size*. This means you appreciate thinner, harder bodies. You are most likely to appreciate a super-model. Relatively, you are less attracted to round, soft, sloppy women. 

My third variable, *"cuteness"* is a mostly objective measure of how innocent a given model looked. It's determined by a combination of a lot of factors: lack of dark eye makeup, facial expression, posture, etc. If you scored high on that variable, you are either really nice OR you're into deflowering teens. If you scored low, you are attracted to raunchier, sexier, women. _In your case, your higher than average score suggests you appreciate a cuter, more innocent look. Kudos!_ 

*Recommended Celebrities:* *Jessica Alba*, an absolute goddess, and *Natalie Portman*, if you can handle her acting. 
Your Analysis (Vertical line = Average) 










You scored 19% on *tit-size*, higher than 3% of your peers.










You scored 18% on *ass-size*, higher than 2% of your peers.










You scored 88% on *cuteness*, higher than 99% of your peers.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

Skinny and Sexy Raw score: 22% Big Breasts, 36% Big Ass, and 48% Cute!










Thanks for taking the T and A and C test! Based on your selections, the results are clear: you show an attraction to *smaller breasts*, *smaller asses*, and *sexier composure* than others who've taken the test. 

Note that you scored *low on both breast and ass size*. This means you appreciate thinner, harder bodies. You are most likely to appreciate a super-model. Relatively, you are less attracted to round, soft, sloppy women. 

My third variable, *"cuteness"* is a mostly objective measure of how innocent a given model looked. It's determined by a combination of a lot of factors: lack of dark eye makeup, facial expression, posture, etc. If you scored high on that variable, you are either really nice OR you're into deflowering teens. If you scored low, you are attracted to raunchier, sexier, women. _In your case, your lower than average score suggests you appreciate a sluttier look. Kudos!_ 

*Recommended Celebrities:* *Kate Moss* and *Kate Moss*, but 'em post-coke-binge for a cheaper date.


----------



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

Curvy and NaughtyRaw score: 63% Big Breasts, 55% Big Ass, and 40% Cute!

Thanks for taking the T and A and C test! Based on your selections, the results are clear: you show an attraction to *larger breasts*, *larger asses*, and *sexier composures* than others who've taken the test. 

Note that *you like women overall curvier than average*. 

My third variable, *"cuteness"* is a mostly objective measure of how innocent a given model looked. It's determined by a combination of a lot of factors: lack of dark eye makeup, facial expression, posture, etc. If you scored high on that variable, you are either really nice OR you're into deflowering teens. If you scored low, you are attracted to raunchier, sexier, women. _In your case, your lower than average score suggests you appreciate a sexier, naughtier look. Kudos!_ 

*Recommended Celebrities:* Supermodel *Laetitia Casta* and Actress *Angelina Jolie*.


----------



## auburnstar (Mar 22, 2013)

Curvy and NaughtyRaw score: 67% Big Breasts, 45% Big Ass, and 52% Cute!​


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Your result for The Tits, Ass, and Cuteness Test ...
Asses Wild








Raw score: 33% Big Breasts, 68% Big Ass, and 48% Cute!


Thanks for taking the T and A and C test! Based on your selections, the results are clear: you show an attraction to smaller breasts, larger asses, and sexier composure than others who've taken the test.

Note that because you scored small on breasts but large on ass size, it might appear you like girls bottom heavy. That's probably not the case. What's more likely is that you notice curvy, voluptuous asses, and they turn you on. Breasts are hit or miss, though, and besides, extremely large ones are just saggy and gross, in your opinion.

My third variable, "cuteness" is a mostly objective measure of how innocent a given model looked. It's determined by a combination of a lot of factors: lack of dark eye makeup, facial expression, posture, etc. If you scored high on that variable, you are either really nice OR you're into deflowering teens. If you scored low, you are attracted to raunchier, sexier, women. In your case, your lower than average score suggests you appreciate a sluttier look. Kudos!


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

*Curvy and Naughty*
Raw score: 52% Big Breasts, 59% Big Ass, and 36% Cute!


----------



## asewland (Mar 5, 2012)

Curvy and NaughtyRaw score: 81% Big Breasts, 95% Big Ass, and 32% Cute!​









Thanks for taking the T and A and C test! Based on your selections, the results are clear: you show an attraction to *larger breasts, larger asses, and sexier composures than others who've taken the test. 

Note that you like women overall curvier than average. 

My third variable, "cuteness" is a mostly objective measure of how innocent a given model looked. It's determined by a combination of a lot of factors: lack of dark eye makeup, facial expression, posture, etc. If you scored high on that variable, you are either really nice OR you're into deflowering teens. If you scored low, you are attracted to raunchier, sexier, women. In your case, your lower than average score suggests you appreciate a sexier, naughtier look. Kudos! 

Recommended Celebrities: Supermodel Laetitia Casta and ActressAngelina Jolie.*
What can I say, I like my girls curvy and kinky...


----------



## koenigscat (May 12, 2013)

Curvy and NaughtyRaw score: 48% Big Breasts, 50% Big Ass, and 52% Cute!​


----------



## Archetype (Mar 17, 2011)

Skinny and Cute Raw score: 37% Big Breasts, 36% Big Ass, and 92% Cute!










Thanks for taking the T and A and C test! Based on your selections, the results are clear: you show an attraction to *smaller breasts*, *smaller asses*, and *cuter composure* than others who've taken the test. 

Note that you scored *low on both breast and ass size*. This means you appreciate thinner, harder bodies. You are most likely to appreciate a super-model. Relatively, you are less attracted to round, soft, sloppy women. 

My third variable, *"cuteness"* is a mostly objective measure of how innocent a given model looked. It's determined by a combination of a lot of factors: lack of dark eye makeup, facial expression, posture, etc. If you scored high on that variable, you are either really nice OR you're into deflowering teens. If you scored low, you are attracted to raunchier, sexier, women. _In your case, your higher than average score suggests you appreciate a cuter, more innocent look. Kudos!_ 

*Recommended Celebrities:* *Jessica Alba*, an absolute goddess, and *Natalie Portman*, if you can handle her acting.


----------



## Saira (Feb 2, 2012)

*Curvy and Naughty.

*Lol, that explains my avatar. xD


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

Curvy and NaughtyRaw score: 59% Big Breasts, 50% Big Ass, and 48% Cute!


Thanks for taking the T and A and C test! Based on your selections, the results are clear: you show an attraction to larger breasts, larger asses, and sexier composures than others who've taken the test. 

Note that you like women overall curvier than average. 

My third variable, "cuteness" is a mostly objective measure of how innocent a given model looked. It's determined by a combination of a lot of factors: lack of dark eye makeup, facial expression, posture, etc. If you scored high on that variable, you are either really nice OR you're into deflowering teens. If you scored low, you are attracted to raunchier, sexier, women. In your case, your lower than average score suggests you appreciate a sexier, naughtier look. Kudos!



All that to tell me I like average bodies


----------

